# 3# Packages on Carniolan shipped??



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of someplace that sells AND ships packages of Carniolan bees? I am looking to get 3-4 packages this spring

Thanks
Chris in NJ


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Look up the Olivariez site at www.ohbees.com, click sevices. Down the page are links to delivery sites in your neck of the woods. Unless you can make arrangements you would have to drive to the delivery sites. We have had their Carniolan bees and found them to be great comb makes and very good bees.
Dave


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Shad Sullivan has them

http://www.shamrocksbees.com/queen-cells.php


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Dave Burrup said:


> Look up the Olivariez site at www.ohbees.com, click sevices. Down the page are links to delivery sites in your neck of the woods. Unless you can make arrangements you would have to drive to the delivery sites. We have had their Carniolan bees and found them to be great comb makes and very good bees.
> Dave


I would recommend them.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Shamrock seems your best bet, but there are Carns in Southern CT too.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...do you know where in Southern Connecticut? I will do a search later to see if I can find them. Is anyone aware of an option closer than California (outside of the Southern CT)?

Thanks
CHris in NJ


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Franklin CT and Granby are both 2.5hrs away from you one way. I have "carns" from Granby and I've gotten Queens from Franklin.


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

TheBuzz said:


> Franklin CT and Granby are both 2.5hrs away from you one way. I have "carns" from Granby and I've gotten Queens from Franklin.


We have a few and will ship from NC. Tates Apiaries 336 788 4554 or tates apiaries.com


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

If you can get LT's bees and some CT queens that would be a good compromise?


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Full Bloom Apiaries is in CT. They don't sell packages. Carniolan nucs and queens.
Draper's in Millerton,PA ships Carniolan packages. They're taking orders now.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

LT said:


> We have a few and will ship from NC. Tates Apiaries 336 788 4554 or tates apiaries.com


Larry,
Sent an e-mail; will call on Wed.

Thanks!!
Chris in NJ


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

You can always look at the ads in The American Bee Journal or Bee Culture, though I have found it better to get packages locally. I had packages shipped to Maine from Texas last year and I got an excited call from UPS that one of the packages had opened in their New Hampshire processing center. Best to avoid that type of phone call if you can. That said, the ads are educational about what types of bees are available. In my case I was looking for bees capable of surviving and thriving without treatments that were available commercially.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

Andrew Dewey said:


> ... I had packages shipped to Maine from Texas last year and I got an excited call from UPS that one of the packages had opened in their New Hampshire processing center. Best to avoid that type of phone call if you can. ....


What was that phone call like!!!! 

Chris in NJ


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

chrisd4421 said:


> What was that phone call like!!!!
> 
> Chris in NJ


I wonder too. Musta been somwhat humorous.


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

Take a look here: http://njbeekeepers.org/BeeProducts.htm 

This is a listing of Honey and Hive products in New Jersey. Several ov them list bees, nucs, and packages in the far right column. Hunterdon, Monmouth, Flemington. Not too far from you. I grew up in Westfield. Go Giants! oh, wait...darn.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

Irmo said:


> Take a look here: http://njbeekeepers.org/BeeProducts.htm
> 
> This is a listing of Honey and Hive products in New Jersey. Several ov them list bees, nucs, and packages in the far right column. Hunterdon, Monmouth, Flemington. Not too far from you. I grew up in Westfield. Go Giants! oh, wait...darn.


LRMO,
I grew up in Westfield as well!!! Went to WHS. I Reached out to many of the NJBA members offering Carnies. Most are either queens or NUCs only. My problem is that they all run deeps as NUCs and my outfit is all mediums. I have been playing with the idea of getting a locally sourced Italian packages and locally sourced Carnie queens but that starts I make thing complicated.

The other problem is the state site lost its web admin and what I am finding out is much of the info is outdated. 

Thanks!
Chris in NJ


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisd4421 said:


> My problem is that they all run deeps as NUCs and my outfit is all mediums.


Make a temporary "shim" box of the right height to turn a medium into a deep. As the bees expand, you can rotate out the odd sized box and deep frames.


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Chris, I'm WHS '78. I run all mediums as well, but I guess I'm lucky in that my association produces medium nucs. So, that's what I started out with. This is my first year so I'm just hoping the colonies survive the winter. 

Not much can be done with out of date info. Good luck with the packages.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

I only know of one person producing medium NUCs and she is taking a break this year to strengthen her colonies. She runs with MN H. 

I am looking for the calm disposition of Carnies as I have 4 little kids and I want them to be able to join me in the hive. I also want the small clusters for wintering as our winters have been uncharacteristic as it has been everywhere. I have had Italians and MN H with success. I lost all hives this year due to my own mistakes. I figured this year I would give the Carnies a chance and see how they do.

Thanks!
Chris in NJ


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

camero7 said:


> Shad Sullivan has them
> 
> http://www.shamrocksbees.com/queen-cells.php


So does anybody have any positive reviews for these guys? I am looking for carni packages as well. One weird thing is that they ask you to select your own ship date. What date would work for north central Minnesota?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bush_84 said:


> So does anybody have any positive reviews for these guys? I am looking for carni packages as well. One weird thing is that they ask you to select your own ship date. What date would work for north central Minnesota?


I got some packages from them a few years ago. Great packages with productive queens [I got their VSH queens]. I expect that the end of April or early May would work well for you.


----------



## ycitybz (Jan 2, 2012)

One thing I don't see is anyone recommending these people wanting bees or queens to talk to other Beekeepers in their area...
Instead of asking these people from all over the world why don't you just talk to some guys/girls in your local club.. Find out what's working for them.. You need to be finding stock that can handle winters in your area and bees that have over wintered in Jersey not California..


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

The problem is that most in my area get their packages from California because they can get a bulk deal. No carnis however. There is a local guy that I have bought nucs from and he labeled them as carnis. I wasn't impressed with the nucs he sold me last year and his queens come from Hawaii. So....these Shamrock guys seem like a plan to me if some here have had luck with them.


----------



## chrisd4421 (Oct 11, 2010)

ycitybz said:


> One thing I don't see is anyone recommending these people wanting bees or queens to talk to other Beekeepers in their area...
> Instead of asking these people from all over the world why don't you just talk to some guys/girls in your local club.. Find out what's working for them.. You need to be finding stock that can handle winters in your area and bees that have over wintered in Jersey not California..


Most of my clubs packages are Italians/hybrids that are trucked out of ATL. I will be getting 2 packages from them as well but wanted to also try something different. 

There are very few bk in NJ that offer NJ survivor stock and those that do, many of them give you 3# of survivo bees with a queen from somewhere else.

Happy New Year everyone~!~
Chris in NJ


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Have you considered using local bees to get started and then requeening with a Carniolan queen some time before Winter? Forgive me for stating the obvious here, but in four to six weeks after introducing a new Carniolan queen, all the bees will all be Carniolan and,hopefully, exhibit the characteristics you want. HTH


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya but then I have to buy queens. I would rather buy the breed that I want first. Now I could rear my own queens from my carni stock, but I don't feel as though I have a good carni to graft off of. My carnis have swarmed. I have a couple, but they one is feisty and the other had chalkbrood. Then again thus far the queens that my bees have made haven't been very dark, which leaves me to believe that Italians are common around here.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Italians are common everywhere the bees I mean.


----------

